# 1/4 mile times



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Does anyone know the stock 1/4 mile times on the twin turbo? Thanks.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> Does anyone know the stock 1/4 mile times on the twin turbo? Thanks.


14.2 sec +,- depending on conditions and driver.


----------



## fikse (Jun 13, 2004)

check out all the times here:


http://www.dragtimes.com/


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> 14.2 sec +,- depending on conditions and driver.


Saw a stock one run a 13.75 up here at Bandimere. Good driver too , so probably about what you said , with a strictly average pilot.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

what about stock 1/4 on an N/A


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

speedricer said:


> what about stock 1/4 on an N/A


 mid/high 15s. 220 Hp isn't bad but it still has a lot of car to pull around.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

I think i read somewhere that these cars dont respond to well to mods, like it doesnt give it much gain, right now i'm N/A prob gunna swap to TT in a year or 2, but i was gunna do CAI, Exhaust...you know the usuals, what is the best things to do and where do you think doing all these mods to my N/A will put me on horse power, and think it would get me into the HIGH 14s?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

speedricer said:


> I think i read somewhere that these cars dont respond to well to mods, like it doesnt give it much gain, right now i'm N/A prob gunna swap to TT in a year or 2, but i was gunna do CAI, Exhaust...you know the usuals, what is the best things to do and where do you think doing all these mods to my N/A will put me on horse power, and think it would get me into the HIGH 14s?


Intake, exhaust, pulley, & ECU will take you to the high 14's.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

lowridin23 said:


> Does anyone know the stock 1/4 mile times on the twin turbo? Thanks.



i've seen a 300zx TT run a 13.6 before but it had an exhaust


----------



## smithyguy (Jul 19, 2004)

This weekend i took my stock japan spec 91 tt to the strip and ran 14.9 on the 1/4 mile, this is the first time ive done it and fairly confident there was more go in it. I reckon around the low 14's is certainly achievable, 13's i think are pushing it abit for a stock tt but you never know  oh and hi all, newbie poster here


----------

